# Leadville lodging



## jbowler116 (Mar 14, 2007)

*leadville*

no question, go see Wild Bill at the leadville hostel


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

*wild bill*

wild bill is too much. if there was ever a truer stereotype of a small town colorado guy, i have never seen it.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

*Leadvegas*



cheechteleyer said:


> Suggestions for cheap clean lodging


If you want a hotel room, the Timberline Motel is only $40 per night in the winter. It's nothing fancy, but for a motel the rooms are nice and warm.... Make sure to stop in the Columbine Cafe in the morning for a little pig and eggs.


----------

